# Cây Sơn Trà Nhật Bản



## nguyễn huy thạc (14 Tháng tư 2016)

*Cây sơn trà Nhật Bản*​
Cây nhót Nhật Bản hay còn gọi là Sơn trà Nhật Bản có tên khoa học là Eriobotrya japonica Lindl. Cây nhót nhật Bản có trái thường màu vàng, khác với cây nhót ta ở miền Bắc có trái màu đỏ dùng để ăn tươi hay nấu canh chua. Cây nhót ta có tên khoa học là Elaeagnus latifilia L., Thuộc họ nhót (elaeagnaceae).






​
Mua dinh dưỡng pha dung dịch thủy canh dạng bột TC-Mobi.






​
Các nhà thực vật trên thế giới cho rằng Nhót Nhật Bản nguốn gốc thung lũng sông Dadu, miền Tây tỉnh Tứ Xuyên Trung Quốc, nơi đây hiện còn rất nhiều dạng hoang dại trái cây này. Người Hoa đã trồng Nhót Nhật Bản hơn 2000 năm rồi. Và gọi là Lư Quất- lư kwyit hay cam lau lách- reed orange, lư đọc theo tiếng Quảng Đông là lau lách. Tiếng quan thoại thì đọc là Phi pha hay trái cây tựa như đờn tì bà. Nên miền Bắc mới gọi thêm Nhót Nhật Bản tên tì bà điệp. Người Nhật rất ưa chuộng mùi vị trái phi pha, tì bà, gọi tên là biwa. Nhật du nhập trái phi pha cách đây gần hơn 1000 năm và cải thiện nhiều lề lối trồng trọt cây trái này. Vào thế kỷ 18, Châu Âu du nhập Nhót Nhật Bản vào làm cây cảnh. Cách đây 100 năm miền Nam Cali  là vùng trồng Nhót Nhật Bản (ở Mỹ còn gọi là lô quát) nhiều nhất thế giới, tuyển chọn nhiều giống vỏ đỏ cam, vàng kim, tròn, bầu dục hay hình trái lê, kích thước dài 2,5cm đến 7-8cm, ruột cơm vàng cam đậm, vàng, vàng lợt, hay trắng, giữa trái có nhiều hột láng bóng màu nâu. Hương vị giống như hạnh đào-cherry, pha lẫn đôi chút mùi pom, mận tây, nho. Nhưng vào thập niên 1920, ngành trồng lô quát ở Nam Cali hầu như tiêu tan, vì thị trường Hoa Kỳ không ưa thích loại trái đã nhỏ mà lại rất dễ bị bầm, khó lột vỏ. Các nhà vườn lô quát bán hết đất vườn cho các công ty xây cất nhà cửa, phố xá. Hiện nay Trung Quốc còn trồng đến trên 30.000 mẫu tây nhót Nhật Bản, là nước duy nhất diện tích nhót Nhật Bản tăng thêm 15 lần trong 50 năm nay và mức sản xuất ước lượng là 150.000 tấn trái, hai phần ba mức sản xuất toàn thể thế giới. Người Hoa cho là hương thơm của cây nhót Nhật Bản, cây tì bà là thơm hơn hết, như dân miền Nam cho hương bưởi là hương thơm dịu dàng nhất, bạt hẳn hương hoa lài, hoa lý, hoa ngâu. Đó là lý do hoa này lại có danh là hoa chốn lầu hồng, hoa kỹ nữ. Theo tục ngữ của Trung Hoa, vào lầu hồng còn có tên là vào cửa tì bà, ngửi hương phi pha. Trên thực tê thì lá và trái Nhót Nhật Bản được sử dụng làm nhiều vị thuốc Bắc chống ho và sưng cuống phổi.





​
Nhót Nhật Bản mọc tốt nhất ở vùng mát mẻ, mùa đông không lạnh quá và mùa hè không nóng quá. Nhót Nhật Bản có thể chịu đương nhiệt độ dưới 0 độ C, nhưng nhiệt độ này có thể làm hư trái và hư hết bông. Nhiệt độ quá nóng cũng làm cho cây không tượng ra hoa được nữa. Nắng gắt hay nhiệt độ quá cao cũng làm cho cháy trái. Trái ruột trắng chịu được vùng nhiều lạnh. Còn trái ruột vàng mọc tốt hơn ở vùng ấm áp. Cây trồng ba năm thì ra trái đầu tiên. Cây tự thụ phấn để đậu trái. Tuy nhiên mùa hoa nở hút dẫn nhiều ong mật. Mật lô quát đặc biệt là mật ngon. Nhân giống Nhót Nhật Bản dễ dàng bằng hột. Cây Nhót Nhật Bản trồng chậu làm kiểng cũng rất đẹp. Cây Nhót Nhật Bản mọc tốt nhất ở nắng chan hòa, nhưng nếu có bóng râm đôi chút  cũng không sao. Miễn là đất thoát nước không úng thủy. Cây tương đối chịu khô hạn. Bón thêm phân đạm thì cây mọc tốt. Nhưng bón quá nhiều đạm, cây sẽ ít ra hoa hơn. tốt nhất là nên bón bột TC-Mobi vì có tỷ lệ các thành phần hài hòa và tốt nhất cho cây. Xén bớt cành lá quá xum xuê, cây cũng sẽ mọc tốt hơn. Xén cành làm cây mọc theo một phía bờ dậu- enespalier cũng tốt. Đáng sợ nhất là ruồi đục trái ở Châu Âu cũng như ở Hoa Kỳ. Ẩm độ quá nhiều thì cây hay bị cháy lá, thối cành- firre blight. Hễ bị bệnh này thì cưa cành cho đến phần gỗ tươi và đốt bỏ cành lá bị thối. Phải để trái Nhót Nhật Bản gần chín mới nên trái. Trái trở màu rõ rệt, tùy theo giống khi chín, và lúc đó trái mềm hẳn đi. Nhót Nhật Bản có thể ăn tươi, sấy khô làm thạch, làm mứt, làm nước sốt gia vị cùng quế, đậu khấu..., làm cho các món ăn đậm đà thêm.






​


----------

